# المنتديات الاجتماعية > كرسي الاعتراف >  " محمد القسايمة " ضيف كرسي الاعتراف

## غسان

عضو مميز .. ومشرف نشيط ..وشاعر مبدع ..

  قصائده جميله وساحره ..حضوره مميز دائماً.. ردوده و مشاركاته خارجه عن المألوف بطريقه رائعه ..يفرض عليك متابعته ويرغمك على البحث عن ردوده قبل مواضيعه .. 

رحبوا  معي جميعاً بالشاعر محمد قسايمه في كرسي الاعتراف ..

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

محمد القسايمه الحمد لله رح تكشف عن شاعرنا صاحب المشاعر المتدفقه  :SnipeR (25):  :SnipeR (25):  :SnipeR (25):  :SnipeR (25):  :SnipeR (25):  :SnipeR (25):  :SnipeR (25):

----------


## khaled aljonidee

بلانتظارك يا شاعر القسايمة

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

> عضو مميز .. ومشرف نشيط ..وشاعر مبدع ..
> 
>   قصائده جميله وساحره ..حضوره مميز دائماً.. ردوده و مشاركاته خارجه عن المألوف بطريقه رائعه ..يفرض عليك متابعته ويرغمك على البحث عن ردوده قبل مواضيعه .. 
> 
> رحبوا  معي جميعاً بالشاعر محمد قسايمه في كرسي الاعتراف ..


شكرا لك غسان على هذا الاستقبال الجميل ، و ارجوا ان اكون خير خلف لخير سلف وان اترك توقيعا على هذا الكرسي ، واتمنى للجميع قضاء اسبوع ممتع في ولايتي لكرسي الاعتراف 

مع انه الاسبوع الجاي ممكن اكون مشغول بالدراسه لكن سوف ابذل جهدي ان اجيب على جميع الاسئله ....... و بانتظار اسئله الجميع ....

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

> محمد القسايمه الحمد لله رح تكشف عن شاعرنا صاحب المشاعر المتدفقه


شكرا مها / وبانتظار اسئلتك

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

> بلانتظارك يا شاعر القسايمة


ها قد اتيت يا صديقي / بانتظارك

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

محمد ماذا يعني لك الشعر والأدب بشكل عام؟

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

محمد بتعرف تسبح؟ :Hah:  :44ebcbb04a:

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

ما رح اسألك ولا سؤال لانه بعرف الجواب سلفا,,, الفرصه للي بجهلك

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

محمد القسايمه عهدناك كنسمه بيننا تطربنا باشعارك وتدهشنا بردودك هادئة ونبره الحزن لاتفارقك احيانا فمن انت وما هو حلمك ؟

----------


## احساس المطر

محمد... :Eh S(8):  :Eh S(8): كم سؤال على السريع .... 
 :Cool(1): 

س1 / ماهو شعورك وأنت على كرسي الإعتراف ؟  :Smile:  

س2 / ماهي الحكمة المفضله لديك ؟ 

س3 / أطرف موقف واجهته في المنتدى ومع مين ؟ 

س4 / هل وضع المنتدى عاجبك ؟؟ ولماذا ؟ 

س5 / ماهو سر إختيارك لمنتدى الحصن بشكل خاااااص ؟ 

س6 / اذكر لنا اكثر موضوع استحوذ على اعجابك الكامل ؟؟

س7/ مالذي يغضب محمد ؟

س8 /ثلاث وردات اقتطفتها من منتدانا الغالي لك ......فلمن تهديها على التوالي؟؟؟؟

س9 /ماذا تحب و تكره في شخصيتك؟

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

> محمد ماذا يعني لك الشعر والأدب بشكل عام؟


عبد الله كيف حالك / اه انسيت انت اللي بتسأل هلا مش انا  :44ebcbb04a: 

الشعر والنثر اغراني منذ الصغر و كان لي اهتمامات قصصيه عندما كنت بالصف الاول / و كانت امي دائما تقول لي ذلك الوقت : " انته يا حموده شاطر بكتابة القصص " 
و اذكر ان امي كانت تصطحبني معها الى مدرستها، ثم تعطيني قلم و ورقه و في كل مره قصه جديده و نما بي هذا الحب مع الايام و كنت انتشي كلما اكتشفت له لذة جديده / ولا انسى هنا فضل استاذ فاضل اسمه "فواز عبيد" فقد درسني عامين و كان له يد فضل في حبي للغة العربيه اكثر و التمتع بها اكثر 

هذا ملخص لتاريخي مع الشعر و انثر 

اما اليوم فان الادب مظلتي من شمس الزمان الحارقه ، امارسه اولا و اخيرا لنفسي كي تتنفس احشاءي و لا تنفجر بخطوب الدهر سريرتي ، كما انه لسان صادق امارسه مع نفسي فلطالما وثقّني افضل مني ، و قيّمني أصح مني ، و احيانا هو بديل لدمعتي و احيانا اخرى هو رفيق لدمعتي ، وحدث ان كان مزغرداً لفرحتي .
اصنع به ما اشاء من الممالك ، اطير حيث اشاء ، باختصار اكون به ملك عليّ 

تلك باقتضاب صلتي مع الشعر و النثر ....... شكرا لسؤالك عبد الله

----------


## N_tarawneh

محمد على كرسي الاعتراف ...!!!

لي عوده ... :Eh S(8):

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

> محمد على كرسي الاعتراف ...!!!
> 
> لي عوده ...


بانتظار عودتك نادر ...

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

> محمد بتعرف تسبح؟


يعني عارف حالك بايخ بهالسؤال  :SnipeR (61): 

طبعا بعرف ما انا اتدربت انا وياك و هيه بتنتسى هذيك الايام  :Eh S(2):

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

> محمد القسايمه عهدناك كنسمه بيننا تطربنا باشعارك وتدهشنا بردودك هادئة ونبره الحزن لاتفارقك احيانا فمن انت وما هو حلمك ؟


بالبدايه شكرا مها و سأعمل جهدي ان احصي ما لدي من اجابه على هذا السؤال الواسع : 

اسمحي لي اولا ان استغل سؤالك في وضع هويتي الشخصيه 

الاسم : محمد غازي قسايمه 

تاريخ الميلاد : 28 / 10 / 1989  ( مثل عيد ميلاد بيل غيتس  :44ebcbb04a:  ) 

الدراسه : جامعه العلوم و التكنولوجيا - الطب و الجراحه 

مكان الاقامه : اربد - بيت يافا 

اكملت دراستي الابتدائيه حتى الصف الثامن في مدرسه بيت يافا الثانويه للبنبن درست الصف التاسع و العاشر في مدرسه عمار بن ياسر الثانويه للبنين ثم انهيت الصف الاول ثانوي و الثاني ثانوي في مدرسة اربد الثانويه للبنين 

الهوايات : مطالعة و كتابة الشعر و النثر ،الصمت احيانا ، الوقوف على ذكريات الطفوله 

اللون المفضل : الاصفر 

الوقت المفضل : الفجر 

الزهره المفضله : الياسمين ، النرجس 

فهذا ما تدونه الحروف عني ، و هذا ما استطعت ان اجمعه مني ، فكنهي لم اكتشفه بعد و لم اشعر بعد ان وجودي وصل لنسبه 100 % ، يقولون اني هادئ في معضم الاحيان واقول انه الهدوء الذي يلي العاصفه ، يقولون اني طفل في كل الازمان ، فيرتعش قلبي لذكرى ايام ليست بعائده 
لي وطن لم اجنس به بعد ، و لقلبي لغة لم يصلني منها حتى الان الى تمتمات ، استطيع ان ارى نفسي في صديقيَّ ( غازي و عمار أو عمار و غازي ) و كم قلت لهما لو ان الخلق كله انتم كي اتكلم وانا اعرف ان حركة شفاهي اوصلت فكرتي دونما معونه من صوتي 
اكره جل ما اكره الغدر ، قد اصفح عن كل شيء ، قد انسى عضيم المكائد ، إلا الغدر 

و اني ارى انسانية الانسان جوهرة لا تلمع الا اذا صقلها الحزن 

فالحزن للقلوب كالمطر للارض ، قد يكون هادرا احيانا و قد يكون رذاذا احيانا اخرى ، في نضوبه موت الارض و في فيضانه موت الارض ايضا 

املك من الاحلام ما استطيع ان ادخل به وطن الطموح و انا اشعر بالثراء ، لكني - بنفس الوقت - لا احب موسم زراعه الاحلام ، لان امطار الزمان قد تعفو ما نزرع ، و حينها حتما ستتمزق اشلاء من قلبي فيما يطير من الاحلام ، 
و تمتد احلامي من تحقيق رضى ربي و والديَّ الى النجاح في الدراسة الجامعيه الى الفوز بالطمأنينة النفسيه ، الى المحافظة علي طفولتي طازجة مدى الايام 
و من ما ينتصب على شواهد الاحلام لدي الشهادة في سبيل الله - حتى انني احيانا اقول ان روحا تخرج بغير عطر الشهاده قد جهل صاحبها 

هذا انا بكل ما املك من اختصار - انتظر اكتشافي 

------------

شكرا لك دوما يا مها

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

> محمد...كم سؤال على السريع .... 
> 
> 
> ليش على السريع يا حلا على مهلك انتي اسألي وانا بجاوب 
> س1 / ماهو شعورك وأنت على كرسي الإعتراف ؟  
> بصراحه هكلان هم  لانه الاسبوع الجاي علي دراسه كثير و بكره علي امتحانين ، و انا ما بعرف اشلفق على الماشي يعني اذا حدا سألني سؤال بحتاج لشرح رح اضيع وقتي عليه 
> س2 / ماهي الحكمة المفضله لديك ؟ 
> 
> هنالك عدة حكم و اقوال و كلمات لها وقع محبب لدي منها : رأس الحكمه مخافة الله ، الغايه لا تبرر الوسيله ، اذا اردت ان تحقق افضل النتائج فاسعَ الى تحقيق المستحيل 
> ...


شكرا لك حلا على الاسئله و اهلا بك دوما  :Eh S(7):

----------


## N_tarawneh

محمد القسايمة ...

الطبيب المنتظر والشاعر المرهف الحس ، وصاحب المشاعر النقية ، هكذا عرفناك من خلال تواجدك الرائع والجميل بيننا ، فتقبل مني خالص المحبة والتقدير ...

 1- محمد القسايمة ، طالب الطب وصاحب المشاعر الرقيقة ، هل الصدفة هي التي جعلت منك كاتبا ً للشعر  وانت على وشك أن تكون طبيبا ً أم ضرورات الطب هي التي سوف تجعل منك شاعرا ً ...؟؟؟

2- أين يجد محمد القسايمة نفسه داخل نطاق أسرته الكريمة ، وما هي مدى الثقة المتحصلة بينك وبين كل من والدك و والدتك الكريمين ، وهل كلمة محمد داخل نطاق البيت مسموعه وذات صدى ...؟؟؟

3- ما هي نظرة محمد إلى المرأة وما تتركه لدينا نحن كرجال ، وهل من الواجب أن نكون ضعفاء أمام سحرها الانثوي لدرجة أن تجعل منا شعراء ...؟؟؟ 

4- هل ما أنت فيه من رقة في المشاعر نتاج مباشر لتجربة عاطفية لربما كان لها الدور الأكبر في تكوين شخصيتك أم هي عبارة نزوات عابرة ...؟؟؟

5- ليتحدث لنا محمد القسايمة وبشكل مختصر عن موقفة ونظرته تجاه كل من ...؟؟؟ :

- الحب ...

- الصداقة ...

- الطب ...

- المحبة ...

- الحرية ...

- السلام ...

- الظلم ...

- الطفولة ...

خالص الشكر والتقدير ، ولي عوده إن شاء الله ...
-

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

> محمد القسايمة ...
> 
> الطبيب المنتظر والشاعر المرهف الحس ، وصاحب المشاعر النقية ، هكذا عرفناك من خلال تواجدك الرائع والجميل بيننا ، فتقبل مني خالص المحبة والتقدير ...
> 
>  1- محمد القسايمة ، طالب الطب وصاحب المشاعر الرقيقة ، هل الصدفة هي التي جعلت منك كاتبا ً للشعر  وانت على وشك أن تكون طبيبا ً أم ضرورات الطب هي التي سوف تجعل منك شاعرا ً ...؟؟؟
> 
> 2- أين يجد محمد القسايمة نفسه داخل نطاق أسرته الكريمة ، وما هي مدى الثقة المتحصلة بينك وبين كل من والدك و والدتك الكريمين ، وهل كلمة محمد داخل نطاق البيت مسموعه وذات صدى ...؟؟؟
> 
> 3- ما هي نظرة محمد إلى المرأة وما تتركه لدينا نحن كرجال ، وهل من الواجب أن نكون ضعفاء أمام سحرها الانثوي لدرجة أن تجعل منا شعراء ...؟؟؟ 
> ...


شكرا نادر على الاسئلة / لكن اعذرني رح اتاخر بالاجابه عليهم لبكره بعد ما اروح من الامتحان

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

> محمد القسايمة ...
> 
> الطبيب المنتظر والشاعر المرهف الحس ، وصاحب المشاعر النقية ، هكذا عرفناك من خلال تواجدك الرائع والجميل بيننا ، فتقبل مني خالص المحبة والتقدير ...
> 
> شكرا لك نادر و عسى ان اكون في محل هذا الوصف الرائع 
> 
>  1- محمد القسايمة ، طالب الطب وصاحب المشاعر الرقيقة ، هل الصدفة هي التي جعلت منك كاتبا ً للشعر  وانت على وشك أن تكون طبيبا ً أم ضرورات الطب هي التي سوف تجعل منك شاعرا ً ...؟؟؟
> 
> بداية انا لا أأمن بالصدفة ابدا ،
> ...


شكرا نادر على الاسئله العميقه / و بانتظار عودتك

----------


## آلجوري

> شكرا نادر على الاسئله العميقه / و بانتظار عودتك


*ماذا أقول ..................................................  ..................................................  ......................
 محمد يا محمد أنت مشروع إنسان عربي  مثالي  ناجح أدامك الله بخير لنفسك ولأهلك والله يتم عليك مكارم الأخلاق  أعجبت بردودك وتعابيرك
يعطيك ألف ألف عافية والله يرضى عليك ويحرسك من العين يا إبني*

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

> *ماذا أقول ..................................................  ..................................................  ......................
>  محمد يا محمد أنت مشروع إنسان عربي  مثالي  ناجح أدامك الله بخير لنفسك ولأهلك والله يتم عليك مكارم الأخلاق  أعجبت بردودك وتعابيرك
> يعطيك ألف ألف عافية والله يرضى عليك ويحرسك من العين يا إبني*


شكرا شكرا ايات/ هاد من زوئك 
و بانتظار اسئلتك اذا حابه تسألي اي شي

----------


## آلجوري

> شكرا شكرا ايات/ هاد من زوئك 
> و بانتظار اسئلتك اذا حابه تسألي اي شي


*هو نادر مخلي مجال لحد يسأل ماخد الساحة كلها  
وإنت الله يعينك نادر عن الكل 
تركت السؤال لأهله أكتفي بالمشاهدة والتعرف بصمت*

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

اعضاء المنتدى الكرام 

ارجو من الجميع اللي عنده اسئله انه يسأل هاليومين ، صحيح انا على كرسي الاعتراف ليوم الخميس بس انا هاليومين فاظي و ما علي دراسه ، و شكرا لتعاونكم

----------


## زين

بدي اسال لو كنت تحب بنت وهيهخ بتحبك واهلك ما بدهم البنت هاي لاسباب مو مهمه لكن هيك بدهم شو رح تحمل تتخلى عن حبيبتك ولا عن اهلك ولو كانت حبيبتك ضحت كتير عشانك كمان نقطه مهمه

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

> بدي اسال لو كنت تحب بنت وهيهخ بتحبك واهلك ما بدهم البنت هاي لاسباب مو مهمه لكن هيك بدهم شو رح تحمل تتخلى عن حبيبتك ولا عن اهلك ولو كانت حبيبتك ضحت كتير عشانك كمان نقطه مهمه


والله يا زين موقف صعب كثير الله يبعدنا عنه و ما شاء الله عنك حابكيتها على الاخر  :Db465236ff:  

بالنسبه الي هيك موقف ما بتوقع انه رح يصير معي لانه حياتي الخاصه انا بتحكم فيها و قراراتي هيه اللي بتمشي ، ممكن يكون للاهل دور في تقويم هذه القرارات في حال كانت غير صائبه ولكن اعتقد ان قرار مثل اختيار الزوجه انا الآمر الناهي به 

ولكن و ان حدث ووضعت في هذا الموقف - لا سمح الله - فسوف اعمل جهدي على اقناع اهلي بكل الطرق المتاحه ، وسوف امارس في سبيل حبي طرقا بلاقناع لم تخطر على قلب بشر ، و ان كلفني ذلك الكثير الكثير ، و احسبني ماهر في الاقناع  

و هنا سوف تنتهي المشكله لانه من المستحيل ان تبقى معارضه اهلي الى هذه المرحله - نحن افترضنا وجودها جدلاً - 

ولكني بالنهايه يستحيل ان اعارض والديّ، 


شكرا زين على هذا السؤال الصعب / الله يبعدنا عنه  :Db465236ff:

----------


## ghazi qasaimeh

محمد انا بعرفك بس رح اسألك سؤال واحد بس 
انته شوه شعورك؟

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

> محمد انا بعرفك بس رح اسألك سؤال واحد بس 
> انته شوه شعورك؟


سوالفك مش مفهومه

----------


## آلجوري

> سوالفك مش مفهومه


 :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## احلام

*محمد ...مرحبا بك في الكرسي وعلى الكرسي 

محمد ..لكل شاعر بدايه تحول من طلاسم الشعور بالقدره الشعريه الى مرحله الثقه في الوصول الى مرحله شاعر ..فحدثنا عن هذه التحولات وكيف كانت ؟؟


يقولون أن الشاعر يصنع شخصيات خاصه به ويعيش معها ويعايشها طيله وجوده في القصيده ..كيف تتعامل مع الشخصيات التي تصنع قصيدتك ؟؟..وكيف تتكون ملامحها لديك ؟؟

من هو الشخص الأول بعد اكتمال بوحك تذهب اليه لتسمع نقده أو ثناءة ؟؟


محمد الردود على القصائد والخواطر في قسمنا الثقافي روتين مكرر متماثل في اغلبه من القراء اذا ما تم استثناء بعض المتذوقين الذين يردون على كل نص على حده وبما يستحقه وتقديم الملاحظات عليه ..فهل كثره الردود مقياس لنجاح النص أم مضمونها ..أم عدد القراءات ..ما هو أهم معيار لنجاح النص في المنتدى بنظرك ..ومن هو المتذوق رقم واحد في المنتدى الثقافي ؟؟

محمد كثير من الشعراء عند تقديم ملاحظه له على نصه لا يتقبلها غالبا ويبحث لها عن مخرج وتبرير رغم انها تقدم كنصيحه له تخدم الشاعر والشعر  فكيف ترى هذا الأمر ؟؟

بانتظار اجوبتك وشكرا لك 

احلام*

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

> *محمد ...مرحبا بك في الكرسي وعلى الكرسي 
> 
> محمد ..لكل شاعر بدايه تحول من طلاسم الشعور بالقدره الشعريه الى مرحله الثقه في الوصول الى مرحله شاعر ..فحدثنا عن هذه التحولات وكيف كانت ؟؟
> 
> كما اجبت في اسئلة سابقة فان اقترابي من القلم كان منذ الصغر ، و كنت كلما تعمقت به اكثر و قرأت كتبا اكثر اشعر بجمال هذا العالم و اشعر بتحور الكلمات لدي الى صورة اكثر اتقانا و عمقا ، كنت احاول ان ابحث بين الادباء عن لوني المحبب ، فقد ارفض نجماً و ارضى بطيف ، ثم ابوح ما يقولة قلبي محاولا ان انمقه بما يتناسب مع جوفة دون ان يتأثر القالب الاصلي للمعني ، فكانت هذه الكلمات تنمو شيئا فشئيا ، حتى اصبحت اشعر قادرا ان اطفئ اي  ثورة لقلبي بماء قلمي ، و صرت قادرا- الى حد ما- ان امزج بين اوراق قلبي و اوراق دفتري ، ولكن لم يحدث ان شعرت بتمام القدره الشعرية ، ولم اطلق على نفسي بيوم ما لقب شاعر ، فانني اشعر دائما ان شيئا ينقصني ، و بقدر ما قرأت و تثقفت و تعلمت ، بقدر ما زاد ضمأي للمزيد من هذا العالم الروحي ، فانا اذا - من وجهه نظري - لم اصل الى مرحلة شاعر بعد 
> 
> يقولون أن الشاعر يصنع شخصيات خاصه به ويعيش معها ويعايشها طيله وجوده في القصيده ..كيف تتعامل مع الشخصيات التي تصنع قصيدتك ؟؟..وكيف تتكون ملامحها لديك ؟؟
> 
> بداية، فانه لا بد من حاله من اعتصار المشاعر و تمخض الاضطراب بالقلب ، ثم يرتسم عالم من الدخان به الكثير من الصور المتطايره مثل الاشباح في ظلمة الليل ، و ما يكتنف هذه الصور من غموض هو ما يدفعني للركض ورائها اكثر ، فاستطيع بعد لأي ان امسك ولو سرا علويا واحدا من اسرار هذه الصور ، ثم احور و انحت من هذه الصور ما اريد من العوالم ، فهي اولا و اخيرا يجب ان تشبع حرماني الروحي ، و غروري العاطفي ، فاطير بهذه الاخيلة الى  سماء لونها خمري ، و في تلك الغمرة العلويه امشي و هذه الاخيلة بين غيوم عواطفي و زفرات قلبي ، نمشي سويا مثل ملك و ملكه ، نرسم خطانا من بحروف تتصف بشيء من الابديه ، ولا اهبط الا بعد ان يصل قلبي الى طموحة و يكسر الزمان 
> ...


شكرا جزيلا احلام على هذه الاسئله الادبيه الرائعه / و اعذريني ان تأخرت بالرد

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

استمتعت بأجوبتك محمد

طبعا ما رح اسألك لأني عارف معظم الأجوبة تقريبا

----------


## المستحيل المنتظر

شو بتتمنى وأنت ع كرسي الاعتراف
طبعاً بعد التحية

----------


## المستحيل المنتظر

مش عارف مالهم عليك بس أكيد ما رح تيجي مني كنت حاب أحكيلك كيفك 
المستحيل المنتظر

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

> استمتعت بأجوبتك محمد
> 
> طبعا ما رح اسألك لأني عارف معظم الأجوبة تقريبا


اهلا بك عبد الله

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

> مش عارف مالهم عليك بس أكيد ما رح تيجي مني كنت حاب أحكيلك كيفك 
> المستحيل المنتظر


انا كويس  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

> شو بتتمنى وأنت ع كرسي الاعتراف
> طبعاً بعد التحية


اتوقع انه كرسي الاعتراف مش مكان للتمني

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

[align=center]اعلان [/align][align=center]تم تاجيل طرح الاسئله على ضيف كرسي الاعتراف الى حين انتهاء الامتحانات فارجوا من الجميع التقيد بهذا الامر حتى وقته ليتمكن ضيفنا من الاجابه وشكرا لتعاونكم [/align]

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

> [align=center]اعلان [/align][align=center]تم تاجيل طرح الاسئله على ضيف كرسي الاعتراف الى حين انتهاء الامتحانات فارجوا من الجميع التقيد بهذا الامر حتى وقته ليتمكن ضيفنا من الاجابه وشكرا لتعاونكم [/align]


شكرا مها ....  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

*[align=center][align=center]اعلان [/align]
اعلن فتح كرسي الاعتراف من جديد وادعوا الضيف محمد قسايمه للعوده للجلوس على الكرسي
فاهلا وسهلا باسئلتكم من جديد [/align]*

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

[align=center]حموووووده

هل ترى من الشعر هواية ام مهنه لا اقصد مهنه كمصدر رزق ولكن اقصد هل ممكن ان تصدر ديوانا؟؟؟[/align]

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

> [align=center]حموووووده
> 
> هل ترى من الشعر هواية ام مهنه لا اقصد مهنه كمصدر رزق ولكن اقصد هل ممكن ان تصدر ديوانا؟؟؟[/align]


صديقي عبد الله ، 

لقد قلت سابقا ان الشعر عالماً لا ادخله الا لنقاهة روحي ، كي تستكين من متاعب الزمان 
فانا ارى انا ما اكتب انما اكتبه لي ، لنفسي ، ويطيب لي كثيرا ان اعود لما كتبت بالماضي ولي بذلك لذة عظيمة 

ففكرة ان انشر ما اكتبة لا اجدها اساساً لاكتمال عالمي الروحي هذا ، حتى على صفحات هذا المنتدى الكريم ،ترددت في بادئ الامر قبل اكتب الكلمة الاولى ، ولكن ما وجدتة من مجتمع ثقافي ذو مستوى رفيع ، شجعني ان امزج به كلماتي دونما شعور انها تذهب سدىً ، فاردت لهمساتي ان تستزيد فناً ، و كان لي بعض ذلك ، و لكنني لا اخفيك سراً ان بعضها ما زال مكتوماً بين دفاتري ، ولا احسبني ابوح بها لغيري ابداً 

كما انني ارفض عمل ديوان لسبب اخر هو شعوري بعدم بلوغ القمة الشعريه بعد ، كما اني لم اطلق على نفسي لقب شاعر حتى الان ، فلدي شعور دائم ان هذا ليس كل ما لدي ، وان قلبي ما زالك يكنز الكثير من بدائع الشعر ، فباختصار : لا ارى لنفسي الحق ان ادخل معترك الشعر على مستوى اصدار الدواوين ، احتراما مني للشعر و للشعراء 

الا انني لا اعلم ما يخبئه الزمان لي 


شكرا عبد الله و اهلا بك دوما

----------


## سامر حمدوني

متى بدأت بكتابة الشعر

----------


## سامر حمدوني

الله معك

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

> متى بدأت بكتابة الشعر


شكرا لك على السؤال لكن تم الاجابة عليه في اسئلة سابقة

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

> الله معك


الله يكون مع الجميع

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

اعضاء المنتدى الكرام ، 

سوف افتح المجال لمزيد من الاسئلة الى مساء هذا اليوم ، ثم سوف اعلن عن العضو الذي سوف يجلس بعدي على كرسي الاعتراف

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

> اعضاء المنتدى الكرام ، 
> 
> سوف افتح المجال لمزيد من الاسئلة الى مساء هذا اليوم ، ثم سوف اعلن عن العضو الذي سوف يجلس بعدي على كرسي الاعتراف


ليش مستعجل؟ :Db465236ff:

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

اعضاء  المنتدى الكرام ، 

شكرا لكل من سألني سؤال ولكل من لم يسألني ايضاً  :Db465236ff:  و اتمنى اكون قد اجبت عن اسئلتكم بشكل وافٍ و كافٍ ، و ان تكونوا قد امضيتم معي اسبوعاً ممتعاً

----------

